# Random articles of interest I find on the Internet Machine



## Cowboy_Ken (May 18, 2014)

First installment;

http://www.nature.com/news/video-reveals-entire-organism-s-neurons-at-work-1.15240


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 18, 2014)

So these aren't all pretty...

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/mountain-bull-legendary-kenyan-elephant-found-dead/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 18, 2014)

Let the comments begin...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/g...-ever-found-1.2644037?cmp=rss&partner=skygrid


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 19, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So these aren't all pretty...
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/mountain-bull-legendary-kenyan-elephant-found-dead/



That's seriously sad...


----------



## dmmj (May 19, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let the comments begin...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/g...-ever-found-1.2644037?cmp=rss&partner=skygrid


Here I thought we wasted money here in the U.S.?
So does one go to school; to study fossilized sperm?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> That's seriously sad...


I'm with you. And I try to work out how we could stop this type of thing from happening.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

This one we all know, we just never put it together...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490


----------



## Elohi (May 19, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Let the comments begin...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/g...-ever-found-1.2644037?cmp=rss&partner=skygrid


That's crazy. And incredibly fascinating. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

Elohi said:


> That's crazy. And incredibly fascinating.
> 
> 
> Elohi(Earth)


As a commentator has already stated, the title is misleading. I thought it was going to be about fossil reproduction. LOL


----------



## Elohi (May 19, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> So these aren't all pretty...
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/mountain-bull-legendary-kenyan-elephant-found-dead/



Oh this is just awful! 
Heartbreaking. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

I'll dig up something to lighten things a little.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

Well this is a warm fuzzie...

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-27466509#?partner=skygrid


----------



## Elohi (May 19, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Well this is a warm fuzzie...
> 
> http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-27466509#?partner=skygrid



Warm fuzzie story about a warm fuzzie. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## keepergale (May 19, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This one we all know, we just never put it together...
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490



So now "Global Warming" is responsible for the Caribbean Green Sea turtles 99% decline.
Oh pleeeze tax me to save them.
Sorry in advance to the true believers


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

keepergale said:


> So now "Global Warming" is responsible for the Caribbean Green Sea turtles 99% decline.
> Oh pleeeze tax me to save them.
> Sorry in advance to the true believers


I believe the article was addressing potential FUTURE outcomes. I, personally incubate at higher temps to increase the female ratio.


----------



## keepergale (May 19, 2014)

"Declining populations, linked to warming, have already been seen among populations of the Green Turtle in the Carribean and the study revealed that these populations are now at less than one per cent of their original numbers."

This is the paragraph of the article I was responding to.


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

keepergale said:


> "Declining populations, linked to warming, have already been seen among populations of the Green Turtle in the Carribean and the study revealed that these populations are now at less than one per cent of their original numbers."
> 
> This is the paragraph of the article I was responding to.
> 
> ...


If you have studies that conflict with the paragraph, then by all means please share.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 19, 2014)

This is for my buddy Jacqui, always dealing with ticks...

http://smithsonianscience.org/2014/...n-risk-rodent-borne-diseases/?partner=skygrid


----------



## keepergale (May 19, 2014)

A single Google search brings up multiple articles listing many causes of this species decline. Here are a couple. Sadly no Global Warming is nessicary to account for this or many other species decline.


http://www.seaturtleinc.org/rehabilitation/threats-to-sea-turtles/

http://www.dec.ny.gov/animals/7162.html


Sent from my iPhone using TortForum


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 20, 2014)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...merica-desert-climate-science?partner=skygrid


----------



## tortadise (May 20, 2014)

keepergale said:


> A single Google search brings up multiple articles listing many causes of this species decline. Here are a couple. Sadly no Global Warming is nessicary to account for this or many other species decline.
> 
> 
> http://www.seaturtleinc.org/rehabilitation/threats-to-sea-turtles/
> ...


What that paragraph means is it will offset the balance of future animals. If from here on out all is produced is females and the males die from old age, fishing nets, poachers etc... Then they will decline much more rapid. We won't see this now, but in many decades it will have a very negative influx.


----------



## keepergale (May 20, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/...merica-desert-climate-science?partner=skygrid



This article I like. Good stuff. I don't believe I have ever met someone who doubts in Climate Change.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 20, 2014)

http://phys.org/news/2014-05-humpback-whale-subspecies-revealed-genetic.html?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 20, 2014)

http://www.nature.com/news/submersible-loss-hits-research-1.15262


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 21, 2014)

Not so much education as just fun. Get one for the kids or maybe adult sizes are available?

http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/ninja-turtle-helmets


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 21, 2014)

This one is just cool

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-27502354#?partner=skygrid


----------



## Elohi (May 21, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Not so much education as just fun. Get one for the kids or maybe adult sizes are available?
> 
> http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/ninja-turtle-helmets



I would totally wear one of those helmets. 


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 21, 2014)

You'd probably fit in a kids if they don't have adult sizes too, right? Hell forget safety, cut the straps out and make it a fashion statement!


----------



## Elohi (May 21, 2014)

This too. 
http://www.trendhunter.com/trends/tmnt-shell-backpack


Elohi(Earth)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 21, 2014)

I liked the bird X-ray story. No fashion needed with X-ray.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

So why is it I only get migrating painted turtles and not something cool like this?

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland...=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

I'm just glad I don't like tea...

http://smithsonianscience.org/2014/...ost-world-awaiting-discovery/?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 22, 2014)

This is just...

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...iles-sneakily-study-hippo-poo?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 23, 2014)

To help in the calibration of turtle day, our tortoises need not feel left out;

http://mentalfloss.com/article/56805/16-fun-facts-about-tortoises


----------



## Elohi (May 23, 2014)

I love this last one. I'm going to share it on fb. TY


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 23, 2014)

Way to go “Time" magazine. I had no faith you could step up like this. And a special thank you to author Bryan Walsh, well done sir. If I did The Facebook, I'd tweet you. 

http://time.com/107828/most-endange...opstories+(TIME:+Top+Stories)&partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 23, 2014)

More turtle day awareness reading for you...

http://www.popsci.com/article/science/its-world-turtle-day?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 24, 2014)

I already said that they all aren't fun, fuzzy stories, right?

http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/WO14...in-black-spotted-turtle-trade-across-asia.htm


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 24, 2014)

But I do try to balance things with a follow up 

http://timesleader.com/news/sports/1420303/Pittsburgh-zoo-gets-first-Galapagos-tortoises&source=RSS


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 26, 2014)

Now that summer is around the corner, here's something to watch on tv. 

http://www.indiantelevision.com/tel...ldlife-of-tim-faulkner-premiers-1-june-140526


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 28, 2014)

Just don't do it...

http://phys.org/news/2014-05-dont-iguana-brazil-world-cup.html?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if I trust this or the people that made the report...LOL

http://www.examiner.com/article/cynics-risk-higher-chance-of-dementia?cid=rss


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 28, 2014)

Hal, Open the bathroom door Hal. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/..._n_5331956.html?utm_hp_ref=world&ir=WorldPost

All work and no play...


----------



## T33's Torts (May 28, 2014)

Well, for people, its more like all play and no work. 
Have you seen the animated movie Wall-E? You know… People get fat on the trashed and polluted Earth, move to space in pods where robots do everything (walk for them, too… sound familiar?), then 1000's of years later one robot on Earth tries to recreate life, in plants. 

Because this is a children's movie, there has to be a villain, right? Why of course! The space ship's copilot is a robot (go figure..) and he plans to keep people in space for as long as possible, so he can take over the human population. 

Moral of the story;
Don't trust the robots; they'll either take over the human race, or kill you in your sleep.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 29, 2014)

This one is for my friend, bouaboua, 

http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area...ecycling-survives-weekend-dumpster?source=rss


----------



## bouaboua (May 29, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Hal, Open the bathroom door Hal.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/..._n_5331956.html?utm_hp_ref=world&ir=WorldPost
> 
> All work and no play...


I can use one of this for sure. I mean now......When I feel lazy...Haha!


----------



## bouaboua (May 29, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> This one is for my friend, bouaboua,
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/bay-area...ecycling-survives-weekend-dumpster?source=rss


Okay.....

This is cool.............Thanks Ken.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 31, 2014)

Here's one I hopes gets started, hell, I'll sign up!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/i...permanently-1.2659649?cmp=rss&partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 1, 2014)

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-env...=rss&ns_source=PublicRSS20-sa?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 4, 2014)

This one is just too cool. Come on teachers, check it out!

http://www.freetech4teachers.com/20...ogyForTeachers+(Free+Technology+for+Teachers)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 4, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here's one I hopes gets started, hell, I'll sign up!
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/i...permanently-1.2659649?cmp=rss&partner=skygrid


Of course room would need to made for, at the very least, a trio of tortoises!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...-mysterious-bacterial-disease?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 7, 2014)

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/c...scover Magazine)&partner=skygrid#.U4_qFNq9KK0


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.popsci.com/article/science/what’s-world-do-about-water?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 3, 2014)

Who doesn't love leaf cutter ants?

http://phys.org/news/2014-07-leaf-cutter-ant-fungus-gardens-biomass.html?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 29, 2014)

This one is just too good of a read...

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...d-resistance-against-gmo-corn?partner=skygrid


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 30, 2014)

Ummm...

http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...-prevents-worms-interbreeding?partner=skygrid


----------



## naturalman91 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Of course room would need to made for, at the very least, a trio of tortoises!!



study the effects of a zero G tortoise? lol


----------



## T33's Torts (Aug 1, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ummm...
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/article/scien...-prevents-worms-interbreeding?partner=skygrid


That seems painful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 7, 2014)

What fun!

http://www.onegreenplanet.org/news/jonathan-tortoise-oldest-animal-in-the-world/


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 8, 2014)

This one is a warm fuzzy type posting...

http://www.examiner.com/article/style-meets-sea-turtle-at-the-gardens-mall?cid=rss


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Aug 17, 2014)

This one is even tortoise related. 

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/5685055?utm_hp_ref=tw


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 30, 2014)

Heck I forgot all about this thread! So here is a new article for y'all. Honestly, I didn't need to know about the spines though...

http://smithsonianscience.org/2014/...-metal-music-admit-bats-cool/?partner=skygrid


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 30, 2014)

OUCH!!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Oct 30, 2014)

This is a really cool thread, Ken. Keep at it!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Oct 31, 2014)

Jimi comes to mind here, oh wait, a butterfly!

http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/d...scover Magazine)&partner=skygrid#.VFOsKohHaK0


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 31, 2014)

I have a lot of mushrooms... maybe I could find a few


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 13, 2014)

Another tortoise/turtle one. 
http://allafrica.com/stories/201411111565.html


----------

